# Thermal braided wire



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

The white high temp themal braided wire. Where can I get that by the foot? I'm building a production machine, with serious heating elements in there, and I need wire that will not melt. 12ga or 10 ga, but I only need 50 feet, not a 500' roll.

Does anyone know where I can buy braided insulated wire by the foot?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe call somebody that does commercial kitchen equipment repair?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

google. 1st one that popped up was:

http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/braidedwrap.php


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

wildleg said:


> google. 1st one that popped up was:
> http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/braidedwrap.php


That is just sleeving, not the actual thermal wire.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

an appliance repair supplier in your area


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

google 

http://www.electronicplus.com/search-return.asp?search=high+temp&Submit=Search

http://www.ppe.com/11cat/0738.pdf


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

McMaster Carr sells a lot of high temp hookup wire by the foot, with a minimum length of 10'.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

noarcflash said:


> The white high temp themal braided wire. Where can I get that by the foot? I'm building a production machine, with serious heating elements in there, and I need wire that will not melt. 12ga or 10 ga, but I only need 50 feet, not a 500' roll.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy braided insulated wire by the foot?


Home Depot sells it I do believe. And as someone said above any appliance place should have a spool kicking around.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

The amp rating on the thermal wire is serious !! I couldn't believe it when I just looked at the specs. I downsized from 10 ga to 14 ga, and I could have gone smaller.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> The amp rating on the thermal wire is serious...!


 Ayuh. Remember, the main reason conductors even have an amperage rating is because of when the insulation will start to melt off. If the insulation don't melt, well....


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Big John said:


> Ayuh. Remember, the main reason conductors even have an amperage rating is because of when the insulation will start to melt off. If the insulation don't melt, well....


So then do your next service entrance with thermal insulated wire, and down size it by 3 or 4 sizes.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Totally. And as an added bonus no snow or ice will ever accumulate on that side of the house. :laughing:


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Are there any shops in your area that do industrial? Maybe give one of them a call. The shop I work for usually have some sitting around. We use a lot of that stuff for big furnace work.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

its called appliance wire


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Couple of links for some specs on it... I've used it for high bay lighting in compressors where the ceiling temperatures are always well above average....

http://www.awcwire.com/ProductSpec.aspx?id=SF2-SEW

http://www.yorkwire.com/SF2-SEW2-High-Temperature-Lead-Wire.html


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

10 gauge wire. rated for 75 amps. I wonder what the voltage drop is..
Very impressive.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Spark Master said:


> 10 gauge wire. rated for 75 amps. I wonder what the voltage drop is..
> Very impressive.


under a 120 v/ 2 amp load @10 meters the voltage drop is 134.734 mv. 
approx 0.11%
so the voltage at end of circuit would be 119.865 volts

we use thermal wire for wiring vapor hoods in glass plants as it must withstand intense temperatures


----------

